# Novak to the Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets expect to trim their roster and their bloated collection of forwards on Wednesday by dealing Steve Novak to the Los Angeles Clippers, an individual with knowledge of the deal said Tuesday.
> 
> The Rockets will receive future draft considerations, likely the right to switch places with the Clippers in a second round. It is unclear which season that would be because both teams have future second round commitments.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5926955.html

Good luck, Steve!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I was hoping we could have used him and turned him into our Peja. I mean If we needed to cut the roster, I would have rather let Harris go. Good guy and all, but we dont really need him.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If anyone needs to go, it's Head.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hzzN4exB8tg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hzzN4exB8tg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That or traded Head for a 2nd rounder or something. I really liked Novak on our team. Yes his defense sucked, but he was one hell of a shooter thats for sure. He just needs playing time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That's a pity, but we really had no place for him on our rotation, esp. after getting Artest. Best of luck in LAC Novak.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Terrible trade. Novak is actually a decent player, and has a skill that isn't all that common.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

11 players + Landry + Mutombo, Is this correct?

No need to do it in August. Do it later.

Mutombo is in China to sign the contract?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn we need to keep Novak in a year we lose Artest & Barry will be a year older and possible trade bait.

We have too many defensive bigs. Chuck Dorsey & Mutombo. Mutombo is the only other dude other than Yao over 7foot so he must stay. Dorsey or Chuck I think have to go. I love Chuck, and I think Dorsey will do well in the league plus he is younger, but one definately has to go. If Harris is on the roster does he add much offense there? Lets face it probably not.
Head has to go.

Novak is our best spot up shooter he needs to stay in the team. Ps why are we trading for draft picks we need to be trading for a backup PG to Rafer.

Yao-Mutombo
Scola-Landry-(Hayes-Dorsey)
Artest-Battier-Novak
McGrady-Barry
Alston-Francis-Brooks

Thats 13. Head, Harris & (Hayes-Dorsey) make it 16. We need to be trading for a PG. While I would be sad to see Hayes leave I would understand that trade. Hayes + Head 4 a decent PG. Throw in Francis if they want.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Should've gave them Luther Head instead.*


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Thats 13. Head, Harris & (Hayes-Dorsey) make it 16. We need to be trading for a PG. While I would be sad to see Hayes leave I would understand that trade. Hayes + Head 4 a decent PG. Throw in Francis if they want.


I know it isn't the best trade rumor but Ridnour for the rest of our trash will clean up/clean out the rest of our roster.

I'm not mad at the team for making this trade. Everyone in the league now knows that you can't leave Novak so you guard him like he's a star when he comes into the ball game and then he becomes a liability when he can't score and his man is scoring on him.

The idea of jumping from 49 in the second round up to 35 is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We got the same deal Denver got for Camby. :laugh:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

giordun said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hzzN4exB8tg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hzzN4exB8tg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


This trade has Artest's fingerprints all over it.

I don't want to see him go. I really liked him as a Rocket.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need to do something with Head. Can we trade the 2nd rounder we are getting from LAC yet or not? I was thinking about Head+ that 2nd rounder for something


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

We coulda gave them Head instead. Oh well Good Luck Steve.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> We need to do something with Head. Can we trade the 2nd rounder we are getting from LAC yet or not? I was thinking about Head+ that 2nd rounder for something


i dont think that draft pick can be touched until that draft comes around and basically if that pick is higher we swap and my guess is that if we trade away the current one we have for that year we lose the right to swap the picks


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd trade Head and our 1st round pick for the OPTION to swap 2nd round picks. That's how bad I want him off the team. 

Isn't there a way to send him to the Knicks for Mardy Collins or something!? I wish Isiah was still a GM.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We can swap 2nd round picks in 2011!!!!

linkage


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> I love Chuck, and I think Dorsey will do well in the league plus he is younger, but one definately has to go.


Chuck and Dorsey are actually the same age. I think there is maybe 6 months separating them. Scary isn't it.

Chuck was born in June of 1983 and Dorsey in December of 1983.

Now who do you want to keep?

Edit: I forgot to add my on topic bit! LOL

I am really really sad to see Novak go. I keep thinking if he could only find a bit of time on the court he would improve enough to join the rotation. With the Clippers he should have a great chance to do that... especially if Thomas is done.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> I'm not mad at the team for making this trade. Everyone in the league now knows that you can't leave Novak so you guard him like he's a star when he comes into the ball game and then he becomes a liability when he can't score and his man is scoring on him.


The point with Novak is that teams can't double Yao as aggressively when he's on the floor. A PF who can draw his man all the way out to the three point line is pretty valuable when you're trying to minimize the defensive attention your star center gets.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'd trade Head and our 1st round pick for the OPTION to swap 2nd round picks. That's how bad I want him off the team.


This wouldn't make sense. Head is a $3 million expiring contract. He's 25 and shoots 40% from the three point line. He's not a good player, but he is significantly more valuable than most of you are suggesting.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Chuck and Dorsey are actually the same age. I think there is maybe 6 months separating them. Scary isn't it.
> 
> Chuck was born in June of 1983 and Dorsey in December of 1983.
> 
> Now who do you want to keep?


WOW surprised by that. I guess the only reason to trade Chuck now is because we would get more in return for Chuck. Atleast thats what I would expect. If we are getting the same price for both players trade Dorsey away. We have done well with our first rookie. Maybe we will do well trading the other away. All I really want is a decent PG.

Dorsey Head Francis 4 a decent PG.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> This wouldn't make sense. Head is a $3 million expiring contract. He's 25 and shoots 40% from the three point line. He's not a good player, but he is significantly more valuable than most of you are suggesting.


You're right. He's worth more than just a used condom. Throw in the condom wrapper and we have a deal.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> The point with Novak is that teams can't double Yao as aggressively when he's on the floor. A PF who can draw his man all the way out to the three point line is pretty valuable when you're trying to minimize the defensive attention your star center gets.


Yeah, but a forward combination of Battier and Artest will force the opposing PF to guard the 3 point line. While Artest isnt the shooter that Novak is, he does everything else on the court better.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*I never like a trade when we get nothing back in return.
Especially for a good shooter like Novak.*


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I never like a trade when we get nothing back in return.


Apparantly this does allow us to offer an additional $800K to either Deke or Landry when it is all said and done.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope this trade doesn't bite us in the *** when we face the Clippers.


----------

